# diagnosed today with follicular carcinoma



## JackieSue (Jan 31, 2014)

Had my total thyroidectomy on 5/5 and received pathology update today. My doctor is out of town and I meet with him on Monday... so now I have two days to ponder what does this mean and what are next steps. The nurse stated it was minimally invasive follicular carcinoma on only the left lobe but did not state how big the actual cancer was, I had about 4 nodules with the largest about the size of a lemon the surgeon said. The right side had a golf ball size nodule.

Can I be hopeful that minimally invasive means no RAI? I am sure they will have to do further testing to make sure it hasn't spread. Any words of wisdom of what I should expect would be greatly appreciated.

Oh and I was one of those where the FNA showed as benign. PCP wanted to just watch and wait to see it grow and keep doing FNA's every 6 months. I opted for partial with my gastroenterologist pushing me to do so. Glad I did.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

RAI will depend on the size (usually of the largest nodule) and if the tumor broke through the capsule. Usually, anything lager than 4cms mandates RAI, as does extra-capsular invasion, vascular invasion, and local mets.

The most common next step would be a whole body scan that can pick up evidence of spread. Some doctors, however, rely on the surgical pathology report and ultrasounds. It just really depends.

I'm sorry about the diagnosis.


----------



## nel (Jan 22, 2014)

I just wanted to say I'm sorry to hear...I was told my nodule was 3.7cm PTC follicular variant last Friday. It was encapsulated, there was vascularity. See the nuclear medicine Dr. next week to discuss RAI. Thinking of you.... this message board has helped so much.


----------



## nel (Jan 22, 2014)

oh and ENDO suggested re-checking in another 6months after a benign FNA.


----------



## JackieSue (Jan 31, 2014)

Definitely need to keep us up to date on your adventure with RAI. I've tried to read as much as I can on that today. I wish you all the best. Definitely something I will have a lot of questions on.


----------



## Babbs (Oct 18, 2014)

I had a biopsy today, dreading the results. I have a multi goiter that is under my collar bone protruding into my troat causing voice change and swallowing difficulty. I have a sore throat and cough, my neck hurts all the time and feels like something is pinching inside my neck. I feel like I am being choked. Physically I am very sick, I can't walk to the car without feeling exhausted. My legs get weak and I have to sit. Losing weight rapidly. Neuropathy in entire body (not officially diagnosed but sure thats what it is) taking gabapentin and ativan, it has really helped. Today slept most of the day. Has anyone experienced these symptoms? I keep being told my thyroid can't cause these symptoms.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm sorry you're feeling so bad - the waiting is definitely one of the worst parts of any thyroid condition, and meanwhile you've got a whole load of symptoms to cope with... It is tempting to blame every symptom under the sun on your thyroid (or in my case, my lack of thyroid). From my own experience, and what I've seen on here, it's amazing what actually IS caused by thyroid malfunction!

However, symptoms really can't be used as a guide to what will come out of the FNA, as some people have no symptoms at all and end up with dodgy biopsies, whereas others have loads of symptoms and the biopsy is clear.

It really does sound like that thyroid needs to come out, whatever the biopsy comes up with.

I'm thinking of you - let us know how you get on.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Did you get your FNA results yet?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Your thyroid definitely can be the cause of these symptoms; hands down.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I agree that your symptoms are likely caused by your thyroid.

You should consider a total thyroidectomy - the size and fact it is causing difficulty swallowing is reason enough to push for a total.


----------

